# Husqvarna 555fx



## Brazos

I have seen the need for a clearing saw to fill the gaps between my chainsaws, tractor, and weed eater. I wasn't sure what to get. I decided to go all in and got the Husky 555fx. This thing is awesome. It's big and heavy but comes with a great harness. It clips right into the harness and sits perfectly where the blade needs to be. It's very comfortable. It is amazing to use. It's a weed eater for trees! I just walk along and take out cedars and don't have to bend over. I wish I had bought one years ago.


----------



## Franny K

You will still likely have a gap between that and the brush hog or flail mower and the tractor. Like a 17 hp v twin walk behind device with a heavy 30" blade.

I got an efco 53cc brushcutter a while ago and it is a nice tool. The shorter shaft described in the description is probably good as I have to raise the attachment point on the harness as far as it goes. I have moved away from the wood blade on that as a smaller Honda 35cc four cycle will put enough energy in the blade so the machine does not need be powerful for the wind it up and hit technique I use. A pole saw to cut things that can then be pulled out of the way and then next year or later come through with the big machine and a heavy 3 pointed blade to blast out to ground level is where I am for the most part now. I suspect for it's called out purpose of forestry clearing it is great, at least at some point in the regrowth of a logged piece of land.

That Harness is impressive. Looked at the ipl for that which apparently just got a revision as the file is dated Feb of this year. Stuffed crank strato design, spins the blade 10,500 rpm.

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/clearing-saws/555fx/966629102/
https://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories/harnesses/balance-xt-harness/523048201/?q=966629102


----------



## combustor

I just got my 555FXT and I am in total agreement with Brazos! Somewhat hard to find here in the US and then nobody would come off of MSRP. I ended up ordering it from a store in Sweden, and with the current exchange rate it was $750 with about $250 in shipping. They shipped it right away and it got here in under a week, even included a bag of swedish fish. This one has the heated handles too. Not sure if I'm allowed to post the website but if anyone is looking just shoot me a message.


----------



## Brazos

I never thought about ordering from Sweeden. You saved a few hundred. I still love mine. It's awesome. It plows thru vines, brush, saplings and small trees. So much quicker and easier than a chain saw. It's a real good fit between a weed eater and a chainsaw. A lot of times that is what I need.


----------



## combustor

update: I just found out the non-heated handles version is only $60 shipping from Sweden for some reason, don't know why I had to pay 250 shipping for mine! oh well...so if anyone wants the FX version looks to be around $700+60 shipping


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

Picked one up about 2 weeks ago nice clearing saw. Just need to figure out why it's so God damn hard to start cold. When it's warm it starts easy, but cold Christ takes me a good 3 minutes to get going g and that's with frigging with the throttle


----------



## reedo

I have 2 of these I picked up in the last couple years. They are great for their intended purpose. The harness is by far the best I have ever tried. 


nscoyote said:


> Picked one up about 2 weeks ago nice clearing saw. Just need to figure out why it's so God damn hard to start cold. When it's warm it starts easy, but cold Christ takes me a good 3 minutes to get going g and that's with frigging with the throttle


Are you following the starting procedure outlined in the owners manual? I have never had any problem with either one of mine. I always get it started between 1 and 5 pulls depending if warm or cold.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling

reedo said:


> I have 2 of these I picked up in the last couple years. They are great for their intended purpose. The harness is by far the best I have ever tried.
> 
> Are you following the starting procedure outlined in the owners manual? I have never had any problem with either one of mine. I always get it started between 1 and 5 pulls depending if warm or cold.


I ended up taking it in, was way out of tune from the factory. Dealer re-tuned it and set it up now it starts like a dream


----------



## reedo

Glad to hear it was something simple.


----------



## ATH

combustor said:


> I just got my 555FXT and I am in total agreement with Brazos! Somewhat hard to find here in the US and then nobody would come off of MSRP. I ended up ordering it from a store in Sweden, and with the current exchange rate it was $750 with about $250 in shipping. They shipped it right away and it got here in under a week, even included a bag of swedish fish. This one has the heated handles too. Not sure if I'm allowed to post the website but if anyone is looking just shoot me a message.


Thanks @combustor !

I ordered this late last Friday night. It arrived today (Wednesday) 5 days later!

$777 and some change total shipped!

https://www.entreprenadbutiken.com/husqvarna-bruchcutters/husqvarna-555fx

I gotta admit I was maybe just a little skeptical - taking a recommendation from a guy who has posted on the forum 4 times to go to a site and give my credit card # to somebody in Europe (there were 2 extra verification steps that my bank put in the way to make sure that was a legit transaction).


----------



## cnp

https://honeybros.com/Item/Husqvarna_555RXT_Brushcutter
This link will get to a source for the model with the longer tube, designed for grass etc.
it is on sale right now, 610 euros, plus 50 euros shipment. Appx $ 840. (depending on your
exchange rate). Both firms are good at what they sell.


----------



## cnp

cnp said:


> https://honeybros.com/Item/Husqvarna_555RXT_Brushcutter
> This link will get to a source for the model with the longer tube, designed for grass etc.
> it is on sale right now, 610 euros, plus 50 euros shipment. Appx $ 840. (depending on your
> exchange rate). Both firms are good at what they sell.


I purchased the 555RXT ( contact Nicole Hamer) and it arrived by UPS 4 days after they received the funds. 
For those who anticipate buying from either firm, don't use a bank. Among other options examine "Transferwise" and shop around check out Visa etc. 1 Oct 2019.


----------



## omegaman399

Would someone please send or post pics of their 555fx carburator with cables and linkage in place. Something is wrong with mine and I'm pretty sure the online diagram is wrong at least with the linkage. Thanks anyone willing to open up under their air cleaner!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ATH

omegaman399 said:


> Would someone please send or post pics of their 555fx carburator with cables and linkage in place. Something is wrong with mine and I'm pretty sure the online diagram is wrong at least with the linkage. Thanks anyone willing to open up under their air cleaner!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hopefully some of these will help!


----------



## omegaman399

Thank you so much. You are a lifesaver 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Apachedesert

omegaman399 said:


> Would someone please send or post pics of their 555fx carburator with cables and linkage in place. Something is wrong with mine and I'm pretty sure the online diagram is wrong at least with the linkage. Thanks anyone willing to open up under their air cleaner!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk
> [/Q


----------



## Apachedesert

A few questions. Please explain difference between fxt and rxt. Also, does this ship (from the place in Sweden) with linkage and/or carburetor assembly required on the buyer end?


----------



## ATH

Not sure about difference without looking.

Mine shipped ready to run. Had to put handle assembly and cutting head on, but best I can recall that was it.


----------



## Apachedesert

combustor said:


> update: I just found out the non-heated handles version is only $60 shipping from Sweden for some reason, don't know why I had to pay 250 shipping for mine! oh well...so if anyone wants the FX version looks to be around $700+60 shipping


I think that shipping proce must hav ebeen a mistake. I just paid about 700 plus 250 shipping for my fx555 from that Swedish site. Supposed to ship today. https://www.entreprenadbutiken.com/husqvarna-bruchcutters/husqvarna-555fx


----------



## Apachedesert

To all you Husqvarna FX555 veterans out there........Just got my FX555 from Sweden, and I have some assembly questions. my manual come in Swedish, and the online English version is only somewhat helpful. First question, when installing the blade guard, do you leave the plastic washers on when tightening it down? Second question, how do I know which way to put the blade on? Yeah, I know I can wait until it's fired up and I can't cut anything. Does the side that has the writing on the blade face the ground or face the sky? Also, I have a metal pin about 3-4 inches long that is left over. It came in the bag of stuff, and i can't figure out what it's for. Thanks


----------



## cnp

The pin is for locking the grass cutting string device. You'll find a small hole in the spindle housing for inserting the pin.. That will allow you to tighten up the device.
I believe that the blade rotates counter clockwise as viewed from a standing position and believe that the print is facing you. ( Check that out).


----------



## Apachedesert

Ok Fellas......just answered my own dumass questions. I've got it squared awat


----------



## Apachedesert

cnp said:


> The pin is for locking the grass cutting string device. You'll find a small hole in the spindle housing for inserting the pin.. That will allow you to tighten up the device.
> I believe that the blade rotates counter clockwise as viewed from a standing position and believe that the print is facing you. ( Check that out).


Okay, thanks CNP!


----------



## ATH

not sure about the plastic washers???

Blade - holding the saw in use, the teeth point left (it is spinning counter clockwise). Obviously when you have it flipped to tighten the nut, it spins clockwise.

I think the pin you are talking about is to lock the spindle in place when you loosen or tighten the blade. You can use a 7/32" file to do that as well...which is the size required to sharpen the blade, so very convenient.

I recommend getting the set gauge from your local Husqvarna dealer. I tried just using pliers to set the teeth after using it and didn't do a good job - wore out the blade more than I needed to. Looks like it is part number Husqvarna 596 28 61-01. Here is a quick video that I found when looking for help sharpening that I saw and said "I need to find that tool".


----------



## Apachedesert

Post morten on my maiden voyage with Husqvarna 555 FX. I did an awesome job of clearing some of my land. Really fun experience, but I really beat that Scarlet blade up that they send you from Husq with the 555. Since I bought mine from a business in Sweden, I emailed them about the blade issue, and the tech support guy told me to ditch that blade and get the hard metal blade in in the link below. He said I would need to take it to a professional sharpener who has a diamond sharpener, and not even waste my time trying to sharpen the hard metal myself. It makes sense given how hard the metal "allegedly" is. I bought two of the blades and actually received them today. Total cost with shipping in us dollars was 80 bucks for 2. I will let you guys know how the blade works out. https://www.entreprenadbutiken.se/rojsagar-2/tillbehor-rojsagar/strand-hardmetall-rojsagsklinga.html


----------



## Apachedesert

ATH said:


> not sure about the plastic washers???
> 
> Blade - holding the saw in use, the teeth point left (it is spinning counter clockwise). Obviously when you have it flipped to tighten the nut, it spins clockwise.
> 
> I think the pin you are talking about is to lock the spindle in place when you loosen or tighten the blade. You can use a 7/32" file to do that as well...which is the size required to sharpen the blade, so very convenient.
> 
> I recommend getting the set gauge from your local Husqvarna dealer. I tried just using pliers to set the teeth after using it and didn't do a good job - wore out the blade more than I needed to. Looks like it is part number Husqvarna 596 28 61-01. Here is a quick video that I found when looking for help sharpening that I saw and said "I need to find that tool".



The tech support guy at the Swedish business where I bought the 555 FX told me the plastic washers are there to simply keep the screws from falling out if/when you switch back and forth from a string trimmer head guard to a blade guard, when you're out in the field and can easily loose things. He said it's simply a fail safe measure, and that I should tighten the screw down keeping the plastic washers on the screws.


----------



## ATH

Apachedesert said:


> Post morten on my maiden voyage with Husqvarna 555 FX. I did an awesome job of clearing some of my land. Really fun experience, but I really beat that Scarlet blade up that they send you from Husq with the 555. Since I bought mine from a business in Sweden, I emailed them about the blade issue, and the tech support guy told me to ditch that blade and get the hard metal blade in in the link below. He said I would need to take it to a professional sharpener who has a diamond sharpener, and not even waste my time trying to sharpen the hard metal myself. It makes sense given how hard the metal "allegedly" is. I bought two of the blades and actually received them today. Total cost with shipping in us dollars was 80 bucks for 2. I will let you guys know how the blade works out. https://www.entreprenadbutiken.se/rojsagar-2/tillbehor-rojsagar/strand-hardmetall-rojsagsklinga.html


The first couple of times I used the stock blade, I didn't sharpen it, got it in some dirt, tried to cut a few things that were too big which really heated it up. It was cutting dull, I didn't have the sharpening angles (and tooth set) down yet, so it continued to not work really well. I bought the sharpening and tooth setting tool, stuck with trees in the appropriate size range and kept it out of the dirt and got much better results.

Kinda wish I would have known about those blades before I bought two more Scarlet blades...but the ones I have do work really well if you take care of them and they are now pretty easy to sharpen.


----------



## Apachedesert

ATH said:


> The first couple of times I used the stock blade, I didn't sharpen it, got it in some dirt, tried to cut a few things that were too big which really heated it up. It was cutting dull, I didn't have the sharpening angles (and tooth set) down yet, so it continued to not work really well. I bought the sharpening and tooth setting tool, stuck with trees in the appropriate size range and kept it out of the dirt and got much better results.
> 
> Kinda wish I would have known about those blades before I bought two more Scarlet blades...but the ones I have do work really well if you take care of them and they are now pretty easy to sharpen.


I agree with everything you just said. Great precautionary measures. Know the limits of the scarlett blade. Hell, I ordered another scarlet blade before I found out about the hard metal blade, and I was kicking myself over that one.


----------



## Energyrick

combustor said:


> update: I just found out the non-heated handles version is only $60 shipping from Sweden for some reason, don't know why I had to pay 250 shipping for mine! oh well...so if anyone wants the FX version looks to be around $700+60 shipping


Sadly I just got quoted the $250 for shipping. He said it was oversize and cost a lot. This puts me close to the price on line here in the US.


----------



## combustor

Energyrick said:


> Sadly I just got quoted the $250 for shipping. He said it was oversize and cost a lot. This puts me close to the price on line here in the US.


What can you get it for in the US now? Don't forget that you don't pay the EU VAT so the price goes down a lot when you add to cart when you select the US as the shipping address. Looks like with current exchange the 555FX should be 780 + 250 so 1030 total from Sweden. MSRP in the US is 1350 so I guess it depends what kind of discount local dealers are offering.


----------



## Energyrick

combustor said:


> What can you get it for in the US now? Don't forget that you don't pay the EU VAT so the price goes down a lot when you add to cart when you select the US as the shipping address. Looks like with current exchange the 555FX should be 780 + 250 so 1030 total from Sweden. MSRP in the US is 1350 so I guess it depends what kind of discount local dealers are offering.


About $1300 to$1350 with shipping. They gave me a price of $976 + $250 shipping.thats still $100 to $150 less than I can get it today state side. The honey bear site doesn't offer it. They have the 555rxt at a great price but not the FX. I want it bad but hate to pay that much for. I appreciated your initial post. A little excitement for sure.


----------



## Energyrick

Energyrick said:


> About $1300 to$1350 with shipping. They gave me a price of $976 + $250 shipping.thats still $100 to $150 less than I can get it today state side. The honey bear site doesn't offer it. They have the 555rxt at a great price but not the FX. I want it bad but hate to pay that much for. I appreciated your initial post. A little excitement for sure.


I went back and did all of this again just to check the VAT but after going through it I end up with $257 shipping. This may well be the thing that evens them up. Thanks so much for your original post and your quick reply. I just need to realize that they have me where they want me.


----------



## JRHAWK9

I'm thinking about ordering a 555RXT from that Honey Brothers site. For those who have ordered from Sweden, were there any import duties or any additional fees above and beyond what the checkout site listed? I see they make you agree to the fact there may be other charges. If not, did you have to do anything special to avoid paying such fees? Also, when placing an order, did you place it online or did you call them and place it over the phone? I have a hard time understanding foreign dialect, even though they speak English. 

I'm SOOOOO glad I found this thread. As I am 6'5" tall and almost ordered the 555FX to use as a brush cutter. I would have found out quickly it would have been too short to use how I wanted. Guessing the 555RXT may also be a bit short, but at least it is the correct model for how I want to use it.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin

Does anyone know how it compares to the Stihl FS560? 
My 40 cc Kawasaki strimmer is feeling it's age.


----------



## JRHAWK9

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Does anyone know how it compares to the Stihl FS560?







__





Clearing Saw - Stihl 560 - Husqvarna 555 - Echo 410U ???? in Chainsaws


New to the forum. Thanks for having me. Sorry for the long winded post. Recently purchased 14 acres of very thick planted pulpwood pines. I've alr



bit.ly


----------

